# The Funny Little Brush that Works!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If you're on FB you've probably heard of the Wet Brush. I've heard about it for quite awhile but I didn't think much about it. 
Then Beatriz ( Dominic, Ben, and Elena's mom) mentioned it. 
Well let me tell you, it's Great!!!
I just finished Violet's bath and used it. The hair on both sides of her neck take forever to dry. The wet brush separated the hair with out pulling and it dried way faster. I think that it straightens the hair as well! 

I got the small one, Lil Squirt, on Amazon, and the big one is coming from Target. Beatriz said they have a website. 
Here are pics of the small one and a picture in comparison with the Madan Brush 

I am Crazy about it!!! I'll try it on Dewey tomorrow when I bath him. That will be the true test! 







They cost less than &10.00


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, does it have little balls on the end of the bristles? I wonder if that is a good idea long term.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, I've heard of it on FB too....came very close to ordering one...and I guess I'll just have to do that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Deb, does it have little balls on the end of the bristles? I wonder if that is a good idea long term.


It does Sandi, but the bristles are far apart, and they're really flexible . There is no pulling at all, and the wet hair glides right through it. I always used a plastic hair pic to separate the hair and pull it away from the body before I brushed . With this brush I eliminated that step altogether, as it separated the hair even better. There was no hair of Violets in the brush when I was done drying her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb i ordered the big one from their website last week, so waiting for it to get here to try it out. Do you by any change have the CC wooden pin brush if so could you place the squirt by it so i can make a comparison? I think i may have to order the squirt for Kelly, i have a small maden i use for her, but majority of the time i use the CC wooden pin brush for her. Their prices are very reasonable and free shipping with orders over $10...can't beat that.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Deb i ordered the big one from their website last week, so waiting for it to get here to try it out. Do you by any change have the CC wooden pin brush if so could you place the squirt by it so i can make a comparison? I think i may have to order the squirt for Kelly, i have a small maden i use for her, but majority of the time i use the CC wooden pin brush for her. Their prices are very reasonable and free shipping with orders over $10...can't beat that.


It's smaller than the wooden CC pin brush. I was using that one a lot .


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> It's smaller than the wooden CC pin brush. I was using that one a lot .


Thanks Deb, looks like i'll be ordering the squirt for Kelly, probably 2 so i can get free shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

No, no, no. I am not going to buy one more brush. That is final. I mean it. I'll have to move to a bigger house if I buy any more dog grooming equipment.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay for The Wet Brush! Debbie I'm so glad you like it, I'm loving it. 

Dominic's hair looks more straight after drying him using the wet brush and it took me less time to dry them too. I'm loving the small one for their head and behind their legs. It just doesn't look any special but somehow it lifts away the hair without pulling, gliding through it with no hair left on the brush. 

I like to thank Marisa as she bought one and loved it so much, I had to get them for the dogs. 

I took a picture of the brushes I use often to compare with the wet brush. 

From left to right - 
Madan, Wet Brush, CC wooden regular size, CC wooden small, CC fusion small and Wet Brush Squirt










Edit to add - their website www.thewetbrush.com has several colors from pastel to bright ones and free shipping on orders over $10. Those are cheapest grooming tools I've ever bought for those wild animals.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the smiley faces!
They have them in TJ Maxx and Marshalls sometimes too, but none that cute!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sylie said:


> No, no, no. I am not going to buy one more brush. That is final. I mean it. I'll have to move to a bigger house if I buy any more dog grooming equipment.


Come on Sylvia, you know you want it. You know you need it. :innocent:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, okay, one more brush will fit into the house. You guys are such enablers.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess that will be our next purchase!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dominic said:


> Yay for The Wet Brush! Debbie I'm so glad you like it, I'm loving it.
> I took a picture of the brushes I use often to compare with the wet brush.
> 
> From left to right -
> ...



Thanks for posting pics of the brushes in comparison with each other, i ordered the regular wet brush last week so expecting it any time, i now know the approximate size it will be and i now know i need to order the squirt. The prices on these brushes are unbelievable.


----------



## QueenElsa (Feb 20, 2015)

We have several of these in the house that my daughters use on their hair and while I was waiting on some doggie brushes to come in that I'd ordered, I tried one on Elsa and was surprised how great it worked on her hair. They also work great on people hair, my youngest has a head full of thick, naturally curly hair and it's been a God-send for her.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Guess I better get my order in too! That's just what we need baths are in our future as soon as the ice, sleet and snow melt!!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Hm, looks interesting, I'll see if I can get it in my country.

So, am I understanding correctly, this is a brush that it's being used only on wet hair, after bath? Right now I'm using only Madan brush and I wonder what's the difference?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I was looking at the reviews on Amazon, there were many dog owners who raved about them.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I ordered one on Amazon, should be here on Saturday. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lou's Mom said:


> I ordered one on Amazon, should be here on Saturday. Can't wait to try it out.


Did you get the big one or the little squirt. 
I'm waiting for the large one , but I'm crazy about the Lil Squirt. 
Hope you like it!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I saw the wet brush at Bed Bath and Beyond. I have one and love it for my hair. I keep forgetting to try it on the girls.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Is it just for use with wet hair for blow drying?
I am wondering how it works on dry hair for de-tangling..


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Is it just for use with wet hair for blow drying?
> 
> I am wondering how it works on dry hair for de-tangling..



Works great on dry hair. My dogs don't pull their leg away while using the wet brush.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Is it just for use with wet hair for blow drying?
> I am wondering how it works on dry hair for de-tangling..


I used it on dry hair, it was good for de tangling, but I was more impressed with using on wet hair as it took tangles out of Violets hair while it was wet. Her hair touches the floor, and usually when I work the comb or brush down the sections of her hair, there is always a tangle at the end. With the wet brush, it glided all the way through taking away the tangles. 
I brushed Dewy with it this morning on dry hair and then combed through. There were no tangles. 

He'll get a bath tonight, I never thought I'd be happy to bath a dog, but I want to see how this brush does on his thick, taking forever to dry, mat easy coat!!! 

If it works well for him, I'll ask if I can be a spokesperson for the Wet Brush! LOL


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Dominic said:


> Works great on dry hair. My dogs don't pull their leg away while using the wet brush.


Great! Thanks!
I find legs and tummy to be the hardest areas to brush. Lots of squirming!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Deb! That sounds great. Nice to have them tangle free before drying.
I am sure they would love to use your beautiful dogs in their advertising! 



Furbabies mom said:


> I used it on dry hair, it was good for de tangling, but I was more impressed with using on wet hair as it took tangles out of Violets hair while it was wet. Her hair touches the floor, and usually when I work the comb or brush down the sections of her hair, there is always a tangle at the end. With the wet brush, it glided all the way through taking away the tangles.
> I brushed Dewy with it this morning on dry hair and then combed through. There were no tangles.
> 
> He'll get a bath tonight, I never thought I'd be happy to bath a dog, but I want to see how this brush does on his thick, taking forever to dry, mat easy coat!!!
> ...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You guys are KILLING me! Waiting to hear how it works on Dewey


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm considering doing a mommy and me order and getting a set for Tucker and I


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds great. Going to order the small one for Lily.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Update on the Wet Brush !!
I just finished bathing Dewey and using the Wet Brush. I'm renaming it The Miracle Brush! 
Dewey had a mat on the side of his neck that I had been trying to get out for three days. I'd work on it, and he'd get impatient and I would have to stop. I thought heck I'll bath him, and if I have to cut it out I will. Dynamite couldn't get that mat out. Well the Wet brush did!! It broke up the mat and glided right through the hair. Plus..... It decreased my drying time by 15 minutes!! He still takes a long time to dry, but his hair is so thick. This brush did make it a whole lot easier!!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Furbabies mom said:


> Update on the Wet Brush !!
> I just finished bathing Dewey and using the Wet Brush. I'm renaming it The Miracle Brush!
> Dewey had a mat on the side of his neck that I had been trying to get out for three days. I'd work on it, and he'd get impatient and I would have to stop. I thought heck I'll bath him, and if I have to cut it out I will. Dynamite couldn't get that mat out. Well the Wet brush did!! It broke up the mat and glided right through the hair. Plus..... It decreased my drying time by 15 minutes!! He still takes a long time to dry, but his hair is so thick. This brush did make it a whole lot easier!!!


Oooh I can't wait for mine to get here! Lou also has very thick hair and seems to always have a mat that he didn't have the night before when I brushed him! I did try the CC ice on ice and it worked pretty well. My groomer told me to get The Stuff on Amazon - it's a huge bottle and you only use a tiny bit after a bath or before brushing and it was incredible. Dallas' tail was a constant curly, matted mess, the last time I bathed her I used it specifically on her tail - no mats for five days!


----------



## QueenElsa (Feb 20, 2015)

Sally Beauty Supply also carries them, if you have one near you


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lou's Mom said:


> Oooh I can't wait for mine to get here! Lou also has very thick hair and seems to always have a mat that he didn't have the night before when I brushed him! I did try the CC ice on ice and it worked pretty well. My groomer told me to get The Stuff on Amazon - it's a huge bottle and you only use a tiny bit after a bath or before brushing and it was incredible. Dallas' tail was a constant curly, matted mess, the last time I bathed her I used it specifically on her tail - no mats for five days!


Thanks Donna for the info on The Stuff, I'll check it out. 
It's funny the wet brush doesn't look like anything special, but it sure works. I hope you like it as well as I do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QueenElsa said:


> Sally Beauty Supply also carries them, if you have one near you


 I'm making a trip to Sally's Beauty Supply tomorrow:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm making a trip to Sally's Beauty Supply tomorrow:chili:


Target has them too Paula.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have to order these...if you go to their website, you can get both the wet brush and squirt for $11.99. That's such a great deal!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Okay, okay, one more brush will fit into the house. You guys are such enablers.


 I knew you would get one! We are so bad!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Just ordered mine.:aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine has already been shipped! Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought the large and small Wet brushes at Target this week. They cost $8.99 for the large and $4.99 for the small plus tax.

I haven't bathed Carley to see how it does on wet hair. I have used the small one on her dry hair and it works nicely.

I even bought one for my daughter!

I know I can always count on SM to be my ENABLERS!! :HistericalSmiley::aktion033:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I looked at Bed Bath & Beyond, they had the large Wet Brush but I wanted the Mini; I don't care for a large brush. Then to Sally's, also the large brush but I asked if they had the Mini and she had a container of reduced items - got one for $1.99 called Wet N' Dry Ionic Detangler Brush by Brush Strokes. This is a different brand name but exactly like the brand Wet Brush large one they had also. The balls on the end of the bristles are very tiny.
The website for Wet Brush has the mini priced at $4.99/$2. shipping.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I received my large brush today and am ready to try it out...now to catch one of the kids to give a bath! :w00t: I definitely need to order a small for Kelly.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, twist my arm!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

lydiatug said:


> Ok, twist my arm!!!


Haha. Somehow I think that won't take much...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You know me too well Cindy...

QUOTE=Pooh's mommy;3653825]Haha. Somehow I think that won't take much...:HistericalSmiley:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

My mini wet brush came today just as I was ready for bath time with the babies. It worked well, I just wish the handle was a tad bit longer, it's fat but very short and was a little hard for me to hold on to and I have small hands, so I will be getting the regular size one - I know, how many brushes do I need?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Alright, the wet brush just passed the biggest test - drying Benjamin. It always takes me 45 min to dry him out and today it took me 30 min. I don't know what's the miracle but hey, I'll take it. Ben was way overdue on his bath and he had a few knots on his back legs, the brush took care of those knots like magic. I hope this is not a dream!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I went on a hunt for that brush today. I thought that since I am soaking her in warm water that this brush would be perfect for Rylee. I went to Target, Pet Smart, WalMart, and CVS no luck anywhere. At least I got in a good number of steps for my step count and that was it.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I got mine!!!!:chili:

I got mine from Sally's. Came home....brushed my hair lol. Works great!

Brushed Pooh's dry hair and I love it!!!
Into the bath...works great on wet hair and cut way down on drying time:chili::chili::chili:

I love this brush....unlike the slicker brush...after brushing there was hardly any hair in the brush :aktion033:

Really impressed and Soooo Fluffy.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I got mine, too. Ordered the small one on Amazon, then next day (before I received the Amazon order), found both the small and large size in my local Target store and got both.

I used the small one when drying her and it really does speed up the drying process. I used my regular hair dryer (not my koolpup). 

The small one seems to have a tad larger space between the bristles and does not do quite as good a job as the larger one, but of course the size is more workable.

Oddly, when I had the range of wetbrush large brushes to compare in Target, the all black one (which also has black nubs on the end instead of white) definitely had stronger (a bit rougher) bristles and the little nubs were not as wide. The other colors all seemed better for what we are using these for.

Linda


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LovelyLily said:


> I got mine, too. Ordered the small one on Amazon, then next day (before I received the Amazon order), found both the small and large size in my local Target store and got both.
> 
> I used the small one when drying her and it really does speed up the drying process. I used my regular hair dryer (not my koolpup).
> 
> ...




I see that they make a black one with black bristles called The Wet Brush Shine! 
I wonder if that's the one that you saw. 




I don't know what the difference is?


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

It could be. I don't remember the white circle on the bottom but maybe I just didn't notice it at Target. When I saw them there were a couple of them that were mixed in on the same hook with the wet brush "cool" solid color large size brushes that had much softer bristles (had a separate hook for "warm" solid color large brushes). 

For my dog with her cottony coat these brushes are great for brushing the dry hair, too, if the hair is snarl free or has just a tiny snarl. More cozy for her than the pricey wood pin brush I had been using for these occasions. (No getting away from the need to use the metal comb to work out bigger snarls or mats, and will still use the pin brushes on occasion.)


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

LovelyLily said:


> Oddly, when I had the range of wetbrush large brushes to compare in Target, the all black one (which also has black nubs on the end instead of white) definitely had stronger (a bit rougher) bristles and the little nubs were not as wide. The other colors all seemed better for what we are using these for.
> 
> Linda


Linda and Deborah - I also, compared the purple one (which i bought) with the all black one (with black bristles and black nubs on the ends) at Sally's. I liked the way the purple one felt. On the back of the package it says, "soft, flexible, bristles" is the reason that it works so well and does not pull. So I went with the colored one instead because it was more flexible and not as rough where as the black one seemed stiffer. I think I made the right choice. I love it. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm on the hunt today!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, ordered mine and it should be here today or tomorrow. You guys are really draining my pockeybook. :w00t:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

How does the wet brush work compared to the CC Fusion Brush (my all time favorite)?

I use a wet brush on myself but it works pretty much the same as my other brushed.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

charmypoo said:


> How does the wet brush work compared to the CC Fusion Brush (my all time favorite)?
> 
> I use a wet brush on myself but it works pretty much the same as my other brushed.



Have you tried using the wet brush on your dog? I also have the fusion and there's no way to compare them both. They are absolutely different.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I might need one!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

I just bought one on eBay and it's so much better than the regular pin brush in that it doesn't pull my babies hair or tug. Love it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Everyday I use this brush I'm just amazed how well it works. Matilda isn't one who likes to be brushed, even her tail and ears, but she doesn't mind this brush. I bought mine at Sally's, I have the red one, unfortunately they didn't have the small ones


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Everyday I use this brush I'm just amazed how well it works. Matilda isn't one who likes to be brushed, even her tail and ears, but she doesn't mind this brush. I bought mine at Sally's, I have the red one, unfortunately they didn't have the small ones



Paula, since I bought those brushes my other ones are having a vacation. I hope you find the small one, it's great for their head and back of their legs. I may or may not be borrowing the dogs brush - time to go get myself one.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

I love this brush so much I now own two because it's always on the wrong side of the house when I need it. Thanks for the great tip -- it's fantastic. No pulling or dirty looks!


----------

